
Which master's degree unlocks the coolest jobs post-grad? - smattiso
I can make 400k as a FAANG engineer working as a senior swe building cloud apps, APIs, frontends, business logic blah blah.
I have zero interest in continuing with this line of work.
Options:
1.) Pivot job title&#x2F;responsibility into eng. management of aforementioned types of products.
2.) Pivot nto a more targeted and interesting discipline (robotics, bioinformatics, AI, etc.). Upskill required.
  2a.) Do this via a Master&#x27;s&#x2F; PHd.
  2b.) Do this with a job transfer (maybe impossible?).
3.) Pivot into the business side of things (sales, product management, etc.)
4.) Run a random startup and hope for the best.<p>I have a degree in CS and a degree in Applied Math but 10 years of working as a SWE my math skills have certainly deteriorated. Non-target random state school undergrad w&#x2F; average GPA, a very high GRE score, and well respected brand name companies on resume (as a SWE).<p>In terms of my interest in the above options 2 &gt; 3 &gt; 4 &gt;&gt; 1<p>I know plentttty of PhDs doing menial engineering  jobs or stuck in post-doc hell so I&#x27;m not sold on a PhD. I could be convinced though depending on certain factors.<p>The ideal would be a master&#x27;s program that leads to an actual engineering specialization that is worth it. 
Has anybody graduated with a Master&#x27;s in Robotics, Bioinformatics, Mechatronics, etc. and found the job prospects on the other side to be worth the effort?
If I self studied state-estimation, control theory, and worked at a company doing ROS programming would that get me to the same place?
======
jc01480
I’ve seen this before somewhere. Reddit maybe?

